# Weed report??



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Anybody know how it looks eop? At the condos it's terrible


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Matt r u at the water


----------



## Cortc4z (Feb 7, 2013)

Walked to end of navarre pier sea snot everywhere


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

It is still illegal.


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> It is still illegal.



Not in Colorado, but the surf fishing there isn't very good.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Max_Power said:


> Not in Colorado, but the surf fishing there isn't very good.


 
well I guess that depends on how much weed you find.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

fort walton is bad, but large schools of spanish are right on the beach. fished navarre monday night and it was clear, it was clear on our trip saturday all the way from Opal to the pier.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Went to Johnson's yesterday evening. It was too bad to even let a bait soak. There were schools of bait getting crashed in the wave froth and I had some fun tossing a spoon into that action. Pretty much just lady fish. 

I really hope it clears up for the weekend!


----------



## decrea1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Max_Power said:


> Not in Colorado, but the surf fishing there isn't very good.


Where is the right place:001_huh:


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

how's it looking now?


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Still legal in Colorado, and hard to find on the beach.


----------

